
JSFarm: a distributed raytracer that runs in the browser - FeepingCreature
http://feep.life/~feep/jsfarm/info.html
======
FeepingCreature
Remember PoVRay? Those were the days. :)

It's not the fastest, and it's not the most accurate, but it should be fun to
play with.

If you link a render, please link the scene as well! You can just copypaste
the URL after saving.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Remember PoVRay?

What, did it go somewhere?

[https://github.com/POV-Ray/povray](https://github.com/POV-Ray/povray)

~~~
FeepingCreature
I meant that more like "Remember when PoVRay was the hot stuff in raytracing".
PoVRay and Fractint were basically my childhood. (In the early 2000s. I was a
little behind the times.)

